# who runs a 2nd generation dodge?



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

picked up a 2001 dodge cummins diesel. its not my first, its my 3rd one of these trucks, but will be the first to get a plow. its a low mileage rather rust free truck good shape. just worried bout the typical 2nd gen stuff, auto trans, front end issues. im thinking of retiring my 02 7.3 its succumbed to rust, and has a quarter million on it. but i had a few commercial plow guys tell me it costs them more to keep the dodge on the road than its worth, with front end parts, and misc things every season. i run an 8.5' V and a stainless sander, and i dont want to ditch my ford which has been nothing but good, for this dodge if its not gonna hold up. just want some opinions. i do commercial lots and a mix of residentials.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I plow with a 99 2500 gas with an 8' fisher and tailgate salter loaded up with a pallet of bagged salt. my trans was rebuilt @ 125000 miles and has been trouble free sence then. my only issue now { besidess the bed being rotted out} is the front end all needs to be replaced. Being that I don't really trust all those cheap aftermarket replacement parts available online It's gonna cost me more than the truck's worth to fix the front end with quality brand name Mooge parts. other than that, the truck has been good to me and has been my plow truck for the past 4 years. I'm now considering buying another rust free second gen Ram 2500 or a third gen 2500 to replace my 99


----------



## Koonta (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been plowing since '01 with a '98 12 valve, stick, put in a couple wheel bearings, a couple of "U" joints and a front drive shaft [the splines wore out], love it. push a 7'6" "v" with wings which puts it a little over 9'


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have 2. The first 1 is a 96 ive rebuilt the front end. And a trans. Parts are reasonable the second one s a 98 2500 gas keep up on your maintenance and they will serve you well. If you plow with anything long enough somthing is going to wear out sooner or later


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Those front ends are easy to work on. The worst part is getting the original hubs out. There is nothing wrong with the aftermarket stuff. Some even have lifetime warranties. One upgrade I would do is upgrade that vacuum operated axle connect to a solid one. There is a collar that permanently locks it. It's a work truck, not a Prius and you won't notice any MPG changes with the front end always locked in. 

The good thing about those trucks is parts are plentiful and you can still crawl under the hood to wrench.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You saying Prius don't make good work trucks?

Seen this one today.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2028128 said:


> You saying Prius don't make good work trucks?
> 
> Seen this one today.


I bet that was in Kalamazoo!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Seen it at 75th and 355.

Crazy.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

LOL. That's great.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow! I'm guessing he's not still seeing the 50MPG. Bet it stops on a dime too. ROFLMAO :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2028139 said:


> Seen it at 75th and 355.
> 
> Crazy.


Is that the location of the photoshop booth?

The hitch from the trailer looks to be at the height of the hatch opening.
And I don't see a reciver or the end of a trailer hitch on the car.
Just say'en.

Butt if ya seen it, ya seen it.

Or maybe they made a hitch out of duck tape and toung depressors


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been running a 2001 2500 V8 5 speed. I haven't had any problems but then I've upgraded the front to lock-out hubs and done a few other linkage/suspension upgrades...370,000 miles on original trans. Getting ready to switch it over to the 6.7 Cummins but only because I learned a lot about diesels since I bought it new back in 2000.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't be afraid of those cheap parts, I used them often on my 99 Ram 2500 that carried my Snowdogg 9'6" V plow. They were cheap, included everything to rebuild the front end, and they worked flawlessly. Best part, they were cheap enough that I didn't care if they lasted 2 seasons and needed to be replaced. As mentioned, they are fairly easy trucks to work on anyways


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Running a 95 12 valve 2500 with 5 speed stick with 130k. Plowed three winters, replaced everything in front end once and is tight Still after three winters heavy plowing. Had a problem with snap ring on output shaft of transfer case. An upgraded ring is 40 bucks and 30 minutes fixed. 

Only real problem I've had is that I've had to put 2 transmissions in the truck(meaning it has had 3 including stock). But this is expected as I at one point had the truck turned up a bit and thought I could still use it for heavy towing(very heavy)


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a 99 Ram 2500 short bed extended cab, 360 engine 2" leveling kit with 285/75/16. Truck has over 210,000 miles on it had a new transmission put in it buy previous owner 3 years ago after truck came from Florida. 

It's been put through two very harsh winters of record snow, I've replaced the front wheel bearings and all new exhaust (manifolds to the tail pipe), I have a Boss 8'2 steel flat top V with Boss wings making it 10', wings never come off. 8' Daniels pull plow added to it.

The truck is my first non GM truck, it has been a solid bulldozer in the snow, by far the best plow truck I've owned, wish it had a Cummins though, truck is solid enough for a Cummins swap, if I had a donor truck. Truck has made enough money the past two winters to pay for a new truck. But I wouldn't trade it for a new one, I'd rather find another 2nd Gen first.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

I know im a little late on this thread but the 2nd gens are easy to work on, Parts are everywhere and the 5.9 is a beast and also easy to work on...

I have an 02 cummins 6 speed... Really the worst item is the tranny.. If you get it rebuilt and upgradded a little they arent that bad... Front ends are decent if you use quality parts... Hope you have a fuel psi gauge on it(assume you do since its not your first) I have a hard time plowing with mine since mine is 90% rust free with 160k on it.. Maintenance is the key to keeping them up and running...

And what the heck guys where is all the pics at??? Im a sucker for a good looking 2nd gen.. Been that way since the movie twister came out!! lol



Been told im crazy for putting a plow on a nice truck


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Good to see the Ole Dodges Running !


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Dodge makes it , Cummins breaks it . ...


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Ramitt, what company/who makes that hood you have on there?


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Laszlo Almasi;2050555 said:


> Ramitt, what company/who makes that hood you have on there?


Made by a company called ramairhood... They dont make them anymore..I think they stopped in 08..


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I have plowed with many 2nd Gens. Like everyone has wrote: Rebuild them once with good parts and wash the hell out of them after each storm and they will be good.
This is my 97 12 valve with 296,000 miles on it.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I have two

96 1500 with the 5.2 lt. Meyers drive pro

99 3500 with the 5.9 lt . Meyers lot pro

Both do great. Even with 3000 in maintaining them if needed is cheaper then 60 k truck payments... just saying


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

2 year old thread


----------

